# Kajukenbo in Austin Tx.



## Wild Bill (Aug 13, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone new anything about kajukenbo instructors in Austin, Texas, I know about Dean Goldade in Georgetown but that is just to far away. I have heard the name Tony Morel but I can't find his place. I have also found this http://www.nakoapac.com/default.html but I won't be able to visit until later this month. I want to make sure I find a legitamate instructor. You don't know who to trust today.


----------



## masherdong (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello,

If you are interested in Kajukenbo, then may I suggest my old instructor Sigung Dann Baker.  He teaches at Southwest Texas State University or Texas State as it is now called.  San Marcos is only 30 miles from Austin so, I do not know if that will be out of your way.  I trained with Sigung Baker up to Blue Belt and I was one of his Asst Coaches for the Karate Team.  If interested I will PM you his info.  Good luck on finding an instructor.


----------



## John Bishop (Aug 13, 2005)

Prof. Dann Baker has/had a student teaching in Austin:

 Mr. Stanley K. Smith
2117 Fordham Lane, Austin, TX 78723
Home: (512) 926-5960
EMAIL:  sksmith4@aol.com


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------



## masherdong (Aug 14, 2005)

Cool!  That works out perfectly for him!


----------



## USKS1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Wild Bill,

Check out this link. It is the link to Professor Moses Williams school in Austin. He is also Tony Morels instructor, and should be able to hook you up with Sifu Stanley Smith.

www.spiritualkungfu.com

Sifu Stanley is a great guy and instructor.

Check out the link below and click on the AKA members list and then click on Craig Speers. Sigung Speers is also a very talented instructor and a great guy.

http://www.kajukembo.org/

Good luck

Dean Goldade


----------



## Andrew Evans (Aug 15, 2005)

Georgetown, TX is too far from Austin, TX to drive for training??  :idunno:  Wait a minute! 

I drove all the way from Kansas to train with Sifu Dean Goldade and it was worth every single mile...

Just kidding Wild Bill. 

I understand your situation. However, I highly recommend that you touch base with Sifu Dean's website as he is constantly hosting some of the best seminars in Texas.

Take care,

Andrew


----------

